# YouTube videos?



## larryh10000 (Oct 23, 2007)

I see a couple of YouTube videos I would like to put on my website. It is easy enough to get the shared link and/or Iframe code, but are these okay to use since they are uploaded for the public to see or must one get permission from the person that uploaded them?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

You're better off reading the license and terms of service published by YouTube (and remember to check that the videos are under a license that's OK.) and if in doubt consulting a lawyer.

My reading of 8b here is that you're allowed to use videos from Youtube on your own site through the youtube player, but I'm not an attorney.


----------



## jtownsend1190 (May 10, 2014)

Ent said:


> You're better off reading the license and terms of service published by YouTube (and remember to check that the videos are under a license that's OK.) and if in doubt consulting a lawyer.
> 
> My reading of 8b here is that you're allowed to use videos from Youtube on your own site through the youtube player, but I'm not an attorney.


That is correct, so anything uploaded to youtube is able to be streamed anywhere as long as its native through youtube player, but if you where to rip the video and audio and then bind it back and upload that video using a different player of your own, then you just broke a few laws.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

generally speaking any Youtube video that has a "share" link is OK to be embedded in any site 
Occasionally the video owner will ask for it to be removed if your site has content he doesn't like, but otherwise the share link or embed link means that it is OK to use on your website

Remember if the video owner is moneterizing the video, That means he has adverts in it & many YT vids do, then HE gets the advert income and the more views it gets anywhere, the more money he makes


----------



## ciryk (May 26, 2014)

It is okay to use the iframe as youtube provides it to you for your own needs.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

provided you use the YouTube embed code or share code then it is fine. Many blogs & forums automatically embed ( display) YT videos just by pasting the link to the YT page. Other sites or website software makes you use the full embed code, which might be an iframe 

What is NOT OK is to try to bypass any restriction that YT or the video owner has set. Some videos are only available to view on YT or only available for certain regions. You cannot use tricks to bypass that restriction and if the owner of the video asks you to remove it from your site for any reason, then you must do


----------



## FixmyPCStore (Jul 14, 2014)

Do the right thing. Site your source and give them a reference. They've worked pretty hard on the video and I am sure they would have no problem with you using it, if properly cited to them.


----------

